# In the End - the webcomic - seeking other webcomics to share links with!



## aapur (Mar 7, 2011)

In the End, my webcomic that still is in the start phase, is looking for other webcomics to scare a link/banner with.

Quick info:
Author: Me
Artist: J-Maner
Theme: Post-Apocalyptic, with a twist.
Pages so far: 11(slow progress yet)
Chapters so far(written story): 16
Link: http://intheend.thecomicseries.com/
Banners: http://intheend.thecomicseries.com/links

Please comment here if you wish to share a link with us.

~aapur


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Mar 20, 2011)

I would. Here's my comic.
My Name is Pencil

Quick info:
Author: Me
Artist: Me
Theme: Mock-Autobiographical, Deconstruction
Pages so far: 5


----------



## aapur (Mar 23, 2011)

(darn. doublepost .-. )


----------



## aapur (Mar 23, 2011)

CtrlAltCorrupt said:


> I would. Here's my comic.
> My Name is Pencil
> 
> Quick info:
> ...


 
interesting. might want to add a Links page first then. it can be done in the managment section


----------



## Taralack (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's my comic: http://zodiacbattle.smackjeeves.com/

If I may offer some web design advice... get rid of the tiling background, it's really too 90s. >.> Plus the title already repeats twice in the header, I'm sure you don't need to repeat it in the background.


----------



## aapur (Mar 28, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Here's my comic: http://zodiacbattle.smackjeeves.com/
> 
> If I may offer some web design advice... get rid of the tiling background, it's really too 90s. >.> Plus the title already repeats twice in the header, I'm sure you don't need to repeat it in the background.


 
i'm not a pro, so i'm actually looking for someone who are willing to help me out there. so i'm basicly looking for a page designer and manager <_<;
care to help out? ._.


----------



## Harkovast (May 25, 2011)

If you still want to do a link exchange, I'll link to you in my authors notes on Harkovast, if you'll link back to me.
http://www.drunkduck.com/Harkovast/

Let me know if you are interested.


----------

